# Tchaikovsky Piano Trio



## Pianissima90 (Aug 18, 2016)

I thought I would share this version of the Tchaikovsky Trio which I absolutely love! http://www.medici.tv/mobile/boris-b...haikovsky?utm_referrer=https://www.google.ch/ It is just an excerpt unfortunately but you can find easily mthe DVD at Fnac. What are you favorite Tchaikovsky Trio recordings ?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I like the one with; Jacqueline du Pré (cello)Pinchas Zukerman (violin) & Daniel Barenboim (piano) most of all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2016)

I like the Borodin Trio.


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

Gilels-Kogan-Rostropovich live. Absolutely extraordinaire. IMHO, best of the best ever.


----------

